# 330ci sport cab pics for Jam....



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw1.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw2.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw3.jpg

I did promise....sorry for the delay but me & him indoors have been too busy sampling the delights of rural sunny Wales lately - can't think why! : ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Those wheels are going to be a pain to keep clean!!

Nice - very nice! (should have kept the TT though  )


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Those wheels are going to be a pain to keep clean!!


I've bought Mart a toothbrush....should keep him out of mischief! ;D  :


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Sweet 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice car - but from the front only - BMs are too much the same the further back you look.... :-[ Was going to get convert. if I did not buy TT but got bored of samey styling.
Bring back the '95 M3 Evo Coupe - Gun Metal Grey - Cream Leather - 310bhp - now that was a car and a half to drive.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Red leather rocks!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Red leather rocks!! Â


Lord V - the red leather on the BMW rocks - yours is far too bright! IMHO of course....different strokes and all that! ;D

Head_Ed - lovely looking car! (for a BMW)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Apparently my red leather is not so red in real life. Some people that have seen the red leather in my TT believe that it looks a lot better in reality than in my signature.

Also the BMW is open so get better light that my TTC.

Finally in this signature, my camera's flash was used so got more red back than necessary.

Try and see a real red leather TT and then you can see that it looks different.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Apparently my red leather is not so red in real life. Some people that have seen the red leather in my TT believe that it looks a lot better in reality than in my signature.
> 
> Also the BMW is open so get better light that my TTC.
> 
> ...


If it the same as sa|nTT's - fair enough as that looks lovely in the flesh. Otherwise, yuk!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If he has red leather it IS the same. Apart from the extra red touches of the control pack.

I will try to take another photo with a different digital camera to see if there is a difference.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You chose your words carefully there BreTT, very carefully. ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> You chose your words carefully there BreTT, very carefully. Â ;D


Carefully and honestly - I wouldn't hesitate to take the piss e.g. you won't let me photo your car from behind.......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You chose your words carefully there BreTT, very carefully. Â ;D


It looks like he is afraid of you!!

SalnTT...any photos of the red skins then?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> It looks like he is afraid of you!!
> 
> SalnTT...any photos of the red skins then?


Actually I think what makes a big difference to SalnTT's TT over yours is that it doesn't have the control pack so maybe that makes it a little less bright in the photos. Genuinely, if it is the same colour as SalnTT's it is a good shade. Maybe the fact that he chose a external colour other than silver helped.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/ ... %20091.jpg

Pic of BreTT taking a pic of the remnants of some seagulls' lunch


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why should the exterior black helps more than my Avus? I doubt this.

The contrast between the Avus and the Red leather is perfect.

To appreciate you must see it in real life!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Brett...is this an Ixus camera you have?

I use an Ixus.

I will take a similar photo of mine tomorrow and will post for you to see.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/ ... %20068.jpg

Not the best pic but gives idea of contrast


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Did a totally unscientific pole in my office and 8/10 people prefer the A4 cabriolet. As with all Audi products - more style!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Red leather rocks!!


don't you mean - is for pimps - imho of course! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> don't you mean - is for pimps - imho of course! Â ;D


As the female owner of the afore mentioned BMW, I would disagree that it is a car for pimps! 
I posted the pics for someone who'd asked to see them, I didn't ask for snotty comments...each to their own and all that! 
Paula


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> As the female owner of the afore mentioned BMW, I would disagree that it is a car for pimps!
> I posted the pics for someone who'd asked to see them, I didn't ask for snotty comments...each to their own and all that!
> Paula


Paula,

I think the "pimp" comment was aimed at Vlastan. The previous postings were complimentary about your car however I noted that the red leather in V's car is not as nice as it appears to be very bright.

Your car looks very classy and un-pimp like.

Regards,
Brett


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-[ Oooop I think we upset the hommies.......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

thanks very much for those pics, looks gorgeous, wheels are damn nice too

think if i got a 330 cab on 19's then it would be a toss up between those sport radials, 
the Hartge ones








or some Mutec ones








oh and the Schnitzer ones









thanks for the pics pj! car looks fantastic....good luck with your new motor!

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Your car looks very classy and un-pimp like.


Un-pimp like? I thought it was a BMW .


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Un-pimp like? I thought it was a BMW .


No no no - dark coloured Mercs with blacked out windows are pimp mobiles. I know, I used to have one... :-X


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> No no no - dark coloured Mercs with blacked out windows are pimp mobiles. I know, I used to have one... :-X


Nope, it's definately got to be a black Lexus, blacked out windows and gold badging! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car Paula. Not sure if I prefer the V-spokes or the straight spokes.

Nice engine isn't it?

Happy with it?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Nice car Paula. Â Not sure if I prefer the V-spokes or the straight spokes.
> 
> Nice engine isn't it?
> 
> Happy with it? Â


Oh yes! ;D ;D ;D And it sounds especially nice with the roof down as you apply just a little throttle if you know what I mean  : :
But I have to say it's causing more of a stir than the TT did which has surprised me & his nibs. It does look and sound stunning though....

Have you seen the new cab 6 series? 272bhp & 333bhp plus a new M6. I think I have another hole burning in my pocket now 8) 8) ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> As the female owner of the afore mentioned BMW, I would disagree that it is a car for pimps!
> I posted the pics for someone who'd asked to see them, I didn't ask for snotty comments...each to their own and all that!
> Paula


hei paula, if you look at my post carefully you will see that i ws having a gentle dig at vlastan's rather eye catching (ie lurid) skins...


----------

